# bad day at work WITH NEW PICS**



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

got stuck in the bender and cut end of my finger off.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

AAAAAAHHH!!!! damn man! thats crazy!!!

what are you doing with it??


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

went to ER and they cut 1/8 bone off and wrapped it up


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Damn that looks like it hurts.
Sorry for your loss man.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

sry for your loss bro......


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

wow dude.. they didnt try and put it back on?

my cousin cut all his fingers off with a table saw


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm assuming by caught in bender that smashed the tip beyond repair.

damn man. Sorry bout the injury. but at least it wasen't the whole hand. keep her clean. file that WC claim asap.
Also check with your insurance to see if this would fall under dismemberment. that could mean some insurance cash is commin your way.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

sorry for your loss man... are we talkin a hydraulic pipe bender or what? if you dont mind me asking what did it feel like, and did you FREAK out? (i was just in a serious accident and totally Fed my left hand, knuckles back around my wrist watch, pretty serious deal and i never felt a thing, and kept totally calm, even when the ER Dr came back after xrays, ghost white, and asked me if i really planned on seriously using my left hand again... )
one of my good friends DID THE SAME EXACT THING injury wise, got it between the ground, clutch lever and his handlebar when he crashed on his dirtbike, and then flipped over the bars.... he has it in a jar on his toolbox at the shop.... and my dad sucked his hand through a tablesaw, with a 5/8 wide dato-blade... got all 5 fingers starting with the thumb, and kicked the rest in... he was supposed to go riding with me but insisted "nah, i have to work on the cabinets instead"... luckally he had an amazing re-constructive sergon, and he was able to sew all the hamburger back together, including nailbeds... today you can hardly tell.... you always have to be aware of sh*t like that, and carefull around power tools... and i dont expect a long responce either, prob hard to type now, but i was up to 60wpm with one hand a week into my rehab!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

My old insurance would only give a measly $5k for a lost finger.......like $25k for a hand and $50k for an arm....


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

thats crazy. why was your hand in a blender?!?!?! Its like the worst finger too. Right handed pointer.

At least it was just the tip though.

sorry I just read it wrong. I thought you said blender


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, I'm so sorry for your loss. That looks incredibly painful.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> thats crazy. why was your hand in a blender?!?!?! Its like the worst finger too. Right handed pointer.
> 
> At least it was just the tip though.


blender


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

OH...MY...F*CKING...GOD!!! SOOOOOOO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THAT, MAN! JESUS CHRIST!!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i was on a "bender". (lol) 8 foot bender that bends flat steel sheets/pieces
it didnt hurt that much i was in shock couldnt believe i did it. now the morphine and pain medicine wearing off i gotta take vicodin. sucks because was supposed to go shooting/spearfishing and riding this weekend....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Good lord, Dan, that looks painful! I hope you heal okay!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

funny thing is rest of my fingertip in the end of my glove at work, some guy on monday probably gonna go to steal it and have the bone and tip in the end. thankful could have been alot worse. will post pics as it heals curious to what gonna lookk like. gotta go back to doctor on wednesday


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah man... i would have somebody get that finger and formaldehyde that sh*t for a shelf somewhere! sorry again man, but atleast you have vicodin! keep us updated man! hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

That f*cking sucks man. Are you right handed? if so I guess it will be hard to write for awhile


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

yeah i right handed.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

IMG. I thought it was the tip of ur finger. damn!

sorry man. can't you get it back on?

one of my cousins got bit by a pig and took about the same amount of 'finger' off and somehow has it back on


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

Im so sorry to see that man, but you're taking like a person should! No pity, and it'll be a hell of a story to tell over a some beers.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

get the insurance money and get some claims company to see if they can get you some money
then spend it all on a piranha tank!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

HOLY SWEET JESUS OUCHHHH.........That sucks man....They couldn't even try to re attach it?


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

thats a loss

thats a loss


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow thats a crazy pic. I bet it hurts I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

oh my god. wishing you a speedy recovery. i hope you dont bump it and sh*t while it's healing. any time i injured myself WITHOUT FAIL something would happen... stiches snagged on blankets, getting hit right on the spot thats healing etc.. get well, man.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

holy sh*t man. im really sorry to see that sh*t happen.

when i saw "tip" of finger i thought it was a little chunk off the top...then i saw the pics. holy sh*T!

hope it heals up good. keep 'er clean


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Same here, I though a tip was just a tiny bit bro, that not a tip, thats more of a CHUNK! Hope all goes well in the healing process. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Holy sh*t man!








That pic made my stomach turn a little.

So sorry that happened to you. That really sucks. I just saw this thread now....
Wow is all I can say...That's unbeleivable.

What's with some many people getting injured at work! Just today at my work there was an injury involving a guys fingers. He was lifting some skids up onto a pile and when he went to drop them down he didn't move his hands out of the way and he just left them there..crushed all his fingers under all that weight..it was the nastiest sounding thing ever


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Puff said:


> holy sh*t man. im really sorry to see that sh*t happen.
> 
> when i saw "tip" of finger i thought it was a little chunk off the top...then i saw the pics. holy sh*T!
> 
> hope it heals up good. keep 'er clean


I was thinking the same thing. I had no idea it would be a whole segment!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

We can rebuild him, we have the technology.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

skubasteve! said:


> Same here, I though a tip was just a tiny bit bro, that not a tip, *thats more of a CHUNK!* Hope all goes well in the healing process. Good luck to ya!


that's a whole damned knuckle!!!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> We can rebuild him, we have the technology.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

$5000 for that??? who wants to cut off part of my finger???

thats gonna hurt like a SOB once ur meds wear off. when i broke my hand and was getting pins put in they hurt like a bitch when the meds wore off. some old man was in the waiting room for surgery b4 me and showed me his finger that looks alot like yours, he cut it off on a table saw then he showed me the finger he brought with him to sew it back on if they could............. not really pleasent seeing that right b4 i go in for surgery

its amazing how shock does that and u feel nothing.

i bet ur having one hell of a time typing one handed lol

i hope ur a lefty







if ya know what i mean............. if not its gonna be like a whole new experience (call it the stranger)

get well soon


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Man what a guy wount do for drugs. J/K That really sucks man. Hopefully it heals up with out to much problems.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

When i popped my knee out and it was behind my leg i felt nothing duemtp shock but once i was calm and in the hospital i was f*cking like hurry th f up and put it back or ill f*cking do it. ughh

Thats horrible man! Yikes. Hope you feel better asap.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Damn!! I hope it doesn't mess up your ability to go shooting, tie shoes, write, etc.

Was the tip cut off or crushed?


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

the tip looked like was cut off, never looked in the glove for rest. bone was crushed then severed. sleeping wasnt too bad either thought would be worse. only took 2 vicodins so far. at least never had to stay at hospital and eat crappy foods. was only on there about 1 hour. amazing how body can regenerate


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

it hurts me just looking at it...damn!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn Man.
That sucks .
Take care of it.


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo my goddddddddd


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

HEY, I cut my left finger off at work building a sub enclosure on a table saw. It looked just like yours but on my left hand. They end up cutting it off at the mid knuckle. I feel for you, youre deff gonna be self conscience about it people keep askin what happened. But now Im known for it, kinda like a trademark girls call me nubby and rub on it. I posted pics on here before, it's completely healed up.

OK, one thing I didnt do cause it was my dream job, and I was real cool with the owners. I came to work the next day and noticed guards on ALL the machines. I was on workers comp for a while prob 6-7 months. I did not sue cause I wanted to come back to my jobs ASAP, it was like Unique Whips type of job....simply the most idiodic mistake I ever made. Losing a finger is considered 10% disability since you got 10 fingers that's how they count it. I prob couldve got 100 grand easily. My friend just cut his finger working at a meat shop and got 16 grand. A little cut too. So get a lawyer and get to work on a case. Please trust me on this. Hope you feel better, cleaning and re-wrapping it on a daily basis was the worst. Keep us posted when you get a FAT ass check!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

My dad knows what you are going through he is a saw operator and both through accidents once when I wasn't born and then in 3rd grade I believe it was he is missing both of his pointer fingers they couldn't get them back on in time


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

went to doctors and got some new pics, finger is healing well
hurt like hell when the dressing was stuck onto my finger. but all is well


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

You should change your screen name to stubby now and damm do I feel bad for you.







Drink a couple of cold ones.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Sangre_Roja said:


> You should change your screen name to stubby now and damm do I feel bad for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










maybe i will,


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

damn that still looks raw and swollen. Thats some nasty shat dude!

If I have to love my finger tip, I hope it because of a piranha bite, so I can be internet famous like riz









how long are they tellin ya it will take to heal over?

hopefully it wont do like my aunts toe and still grow the nail that wraps around the stub. Its not very pretty to look at


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Jayson745 said:


> damn that still looks raw and swollen. Thats some nasty shat dude!
> 
> If I have to love my finger tip, I hope it because of a piranha bite, so I can be internet famous like riz
> 
> ...


at least a month to heal. they can cut nail on sides and pull out at root and stop nail from being too wide. hope they can fix rest of it.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I cringe every time I think of what your going through..


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

wow mann.. u keep it wrapped up right?! sh*t mann atleast it wasnt your whole hand! anyways take good care of it and i hope it heels fast for u mann.. i kinda know how it feels.. my bone poped outta my rist but its fucked cause it didnt hurt either... the only fucked up part was i had to wait 2 hours at my skool untill i could get a ride from my parents to go to the hospital.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope ur feeling better


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

omg, i feel woozy just hearing about it...then i passed out when looking at the pics...i missed the past 2 hours


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

that sh*t is nassstay, just lookin at that i could feel your pain dude. GL


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> omg, i feel woozy just hearing about it...then i passed out when looking at the pics...i missed the past 2 hours


haha, im taking at least a month off, my wife is happy now we get to go all the places we've been wanting to go do. now i got everyday off gonna go do all those (only plus to this... might as well make most of it)


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

sorry to see that happen bro.

do you feel any phantom pain ?


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

rosal548 said:


> sorry to see that happen bro.
> 
> do you feel any phantom pain ?


mornings lately i wake up and have to take vicodin because the pain is SO bad sucks really


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

dude everytime i read the title of this thread i keep reading "beer day at work"







that would be sweet


----------

